# nurgle and khorne blog



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey heres some of the stuff im working on just now


----------



## OneBulletAtATime (Mar 11, 2011)

Some great work their, I especailly like the possessed squad  You planning on keeping them pink and black??


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

black and pink nothing there is black and pink mate


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I really like the possesed squad to. Some great painting there!


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok so been working on the possesed on and offf the past fe days and now they are pretty muh finisheed just a couple of details to do but here they are


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The choice of colours actually works surprisingly well, if someone had told me they were going to paint their marines green and pink I wouldn't think it'd be a great combo but you've managed to pull it of quite well.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys look really striking!

The minimal color scheme is working quite well.

A few quibbles.
The mold lines on the possessed's legs / feet stand out.
And I think picking out a few of the details on the possessed would really bring the to life even more: some of the studs, or more edging on the trim, the hoses and armor bits, and the details in the faces and/or teeth.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

First off, I thought they look more like Emperor's Children because of the camera quality, displaying them as black and pink. However, I do like the colour scheme and will be following this though.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The possessed are looking good. Painting some up myself at the moment for my wordbearers.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> These guys look really striking!
> 
> The minimal color scheme is working quite well.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks
Yeah sadly i got most of my mini's 2nd hand and were already built and undercoated ,yeah as i said i still ahd a few details to do 



Bane_of_Kings said:


> First off, I thought they look more like Emperor's Children because of the camera quality, displaying them as black and pink. However, I do like the colour scheme and will be following this though.
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.



Ahhhh kk get ya now nah its cause at moment i havent been getting a chance to take pics during daylight so haveing to use a lamp to try to get a brigh enough pic


Ok so have now finished off the defiler *pics of that later* and decided to do a fully painted army shot only thing missing is a lord to lead them*sat on my painting table  *


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Well im progressing quicker than i thought i would with the red armour on the lord.All i need to do now is a red wash a couple more highlight stages then a final wash and the armour is done just gonna have somethin to munch before i crack on so will go take a pic while i wait for my food


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Wooot im on a roll got the red armour finished in time for me goin to bed  and here it is so far


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Well skins completed,gold is almost complete have done some silver work then..........i dropped the mini and chipped the jump pack slightly so need to go bk and sort that but here is a pic or 2


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That land raider is fucking evil. Truly outstanding. The jump pack champ looks excellent too. Like you said. Pity about the chip.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Cheers bud 

The chip has been sorted thankg god was an easy fix


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Odd mix of Nurgles Plague Marines and Khornate Bezerkers, but Im no better! Have you figured what type of Warband this will be? Is it a alliance between Worlds Eaters (or Bezerkers in general) and Death Guard Plague Marines or a second option? I liked your termies.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

just gonna be a mix of both mate doing hlf khorne and half nurgle do about 1500pts of each soi can do alot of varied lists or just pure lists


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

So have done a bit more on the lord tonight.Even tried wet blending on the power claw which isnt the best but i think i done well for my first attempt.not got alot more to do now just need to highlight skulls and feet claws,highlight the silver parts and touch up a couple of chips,enough yabbing on with teh slightly darkish pics*will try after i have done some more to him to get better pics


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

slightly better pics where you can see the wet blending on the claws


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks great. Look forward to seeing it finished.
It looks like its going to be one of those models thats forever falling over, especially if its anything like my raptors.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

aye till i mount him on a 40 mm base lol


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

ok so im not doing anymore to the lord till i get super glue tto re attach his other power claw,So have started on 7 khorne bezerkers just about to give them a couple of wash's then highlight them up pics later


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

As promised heres a pic of wat i have been upto tonight,Just one more highlight and then i can move onto trim and weapons


----------

